
Comcast deleted net neutrality pledge the same day FCC announced repeal - discreditable
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/comcast-deleted-net-neutrality-pledge-the-same-day-fcc-announced-repeal/
======
dmitrygr
Unfortunately, this was neither surprising nor unexpected

